# Any Amstaffs in the house?



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

If so, show 'em off! I would love to see pictures of your staffys.

Thanks =)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My pup is am AST, but this is just what I have been told, I have never gotten his DNA done. I don't care, cause I love him for him not being an AmStaff


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Welll... Indie is a UKC APBT... but some call her an Am Staff.. So here's her pics!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

<3 Indie She is getting so big


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

aww.. thanks!  I still can't believe she's almost 11 months!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

wow shes really gotten alot taller!
wait till you see brock


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

oh and you should see indie in person! she is the sweetest lil thing! ive seen her slither on her back from lap to lap! so cute!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Gargamel has a great smile and a squishable looking nose =)

Indi just looks like a sweet heart. I love her coloring too.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Our first dog Mickey...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre Dogg.. he's bully but has heavy Amstaff blood









Daisy.... 50/50 AST/APBT


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> Welll... Indie is a UKC APBT... but some call her an Am Staff.. So here's her pics!


Can you just clone her for me?? I love that dog. So beautiful


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

lol.. I'll let you know!!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

I love poor Daisy being led around by that pup.

I like Mickey's broad chest. It's neat seeing these staffys. Sometimes I have a hard time distinguishing UKC APBT's from AST's, so I wanted to have a frame of reference to go by. 

Thanks =)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The dog that got me started was an AmStaff I rescued 10 years ago.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> The dog that got me started was an AmStaff I rescued 10 years ago.


I really like this dog.


----------

